# College Football 2022



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

Here we go. The season begins. The spotlight is on Oregon vs Georgia Saturday. Will it be a blowout? Can the Ducks hang in there? Will the Ducks surprise like they did last year against Ohio? We'll know in a few days.











What Should The Georgia Bulldogs Expect From Dan Lanning and the Oregon Ducks?


Lanning’s first season as Oregon’s head coach brings about numerous questions regarding Oregon’s performance. Here is what we do know:




dawgpost.com













Georgia vs. Oregon: 5 Reasons why Ducks could keep it close


Can Oregon keep it close? Here’s 5 reasons why they might…




ugawire.usatoday.com






Go Ducks!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2022)

should be a few good games from thursday til monday.

pitt v wvu backyard brawl
gators v utah
uga v ore

i think ohio st blows ND away (a battle of 2 teams i hate lol)


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 31, 2022)

I hate them, but for the wife’s sake I hope the Gators win.



Seminole for life >>-//->


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 31, 2022)

Paul Drake said:


> I hate them, but for the wife’s sake I hope the Gators win.
> 
> 
> 
> Seminole for life >>-//->


i'd like to see fsu beat lsu . i hate brian kelly.


----------



## xtsho (Aug 31, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd like to see fsu beat lsu . i hate brian kelly.


I'd like to see Oregon beat Georgia. They sure would make a statement if they can pull it off. Georgia has lost a ton of players since last year so it's not the same team that won the CFP.

The suspense is killing me. It's a big game and opening the season with a win over the National Champions would be epic.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 2, 2022)

CFP board decides on 12-team playoff format


The College Football Playoff's board of managers voted Friday to expand the CFP to 12 teams in 2026, but it is encouraging the sport's commissioners to try to implement it as soon as 2024.




www.espn.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2022)

Michigan up 30-0 against Colorado State. 

One hour until Georgia/Oregon. It's on ABC. I have my six pack and hoping for a nice surprise.

Go Ducks!


----------



## xtsho (Sep 3, 2022)

The Oregon quarterback is a turnover factory. It's not looking good. Time to go do some yard work. This one's over. I don't need to watch any more of it.


----------



## ISK (Sep 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The Oregon quarterback is a turnover factory. It's not looking good. Time to go do some yard work. This one's over. I don't need to watch any more of it.


I watched to half time (28-3) ......the Ducks are roasted. 

Looking forward to Notre Dame @ Ohio State game coming up in a couple of hours


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 11, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Michigan up 30-0 against Colorado State.
> 
> One hour until Georgia/Oregon. It's on ABC. I have my six pack and hoping for a nice surprise.
> 
> ...


I've got a Ducks TShirt my wife got for me. We didn't know what the O meant until someone in the store got all excited and came up to me talking about it, lol. I love their mascot though man. Looks like Donald Duck.

I never watch college football unless I bet on it. Just won $150 yesterday from free bets for joining Draft Kings. . Don't know if online betting is allowed there, but a bunch of these sites are trying to get us hooked. I still have $100 free from joining MGM last year.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 12, 2022)

Oregon Back in the top 25 after their 70-14 win over Eastern Washington. 

I didn't think they were going to defeat Georgia but I didn't expect them to get defeated as bad as they did. They have the pieces of the puzzle., The question is whether they can solve it. Historically they haven't been able to. 




Every one of these games is winnable. 11-1 is doable but I don't see it happening for the Ducks. That's the only way they make it to the CFP.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 18, 2022)

Oregon destroyed BYU. The score doesn't tell the true story. It was 38-7 when Oregon started pulling starters and BYU made a couple more scores. Oregon looks like they're getting their Ducks in a row after that piss poor performance against Georgia in game 1. New coach and first game against the National Champions so winning that one was hoped for but not expected. 

They defeated the number 12 ranked team as easily as slicing butter with a hot knife. The question is whether they can continue doing what they did. Historically they haven't. Maybe this will be a Cinderella story and Phil Knight will get the National Title he's so far spent a billion dollars trying to achieve. 









Rewinding Oregon Ducks’ 41-20 victory against BYU Cougars


The Ducks roll past the Cougars in a top 25 matchup.




www.oregonlive.com













Phil Knight’s University of Oregon donations push $1 billion mark with new Hayward field project


Replacing venerable Hayward Field in Eugene was plenty controversial. But Phil Knight was convinced it was the right thing to do and contributed the bulk of the $270 million cost. It is another in a long list of high-dollar gifts the billionaire Nike founder has made.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## ISK (Sep 18, 2022)

While watching the Fresno St vs USC game I found out that Brenden Rice is the son of Jerry Rice....time will tell if he becomes as famous as his father but he did well with 4 receptions.

USC looked very decent, a well rounded team


----------



## Paul Drake (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Seminoles


----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Sep 24, 2022)

I watched the Virginia vs Syracuse game last night...turned out to be an entertaining game.

Syracuse dominated the first half but Virginia fought back in the second half but fell 3 points short 

Syracuse in now 4-0 ....wonder if that enough to get them in the top 25 ranking


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2022)

It wasn't looking good for Oregon on their road trip to Pullman to face Washington State. But they scored 29 points in the 4th quarter and left with a win leaving the Cougars fans stunned. 

I was glad to see former Oregon coach and slimebag Mario Cristóbal's Miami Hurricanes lose to Middle Tennessee which I've never even heard of. I feel bad for the players but the way Cristobal left Oregon just like the other slimebag from Florida Willie Taggart left after the welcome they both received is going to linger for many more years. Taggart was fired from his dream job in Florida within two years and I see the same fate for Cristobal within another couple of years. I hope we've found a long time coach with Dan Lanning. He seems solid so far. 

Next game is at home against Stanford. Should be another win.


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 25, 2022)

That was a close one for USC. Last min drive for the W. I don’t know how good the beavers were supposed to be. But they played well yesterday.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 25, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> That was a close one for USC. Last min drive for the W. I don’t know how good the beavers were supposed to be. But they played well yesterday.


The Beavers are the Ducks little brother. They're always trying to get out of the shadow of the Ducks but they never do. I do root for the Beavers though unless they're playing the Ducks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2022)

i hope i wasn't the only one here that watch west virginia v baylor last nite. awesome game.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 14, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i hope i wasn't the only one here that watch west virginia v baylor last nite. awesome game.


I didn't see it but after checking the score it looks like there was action from both sides. I saw a clip of the blocked extra point returned for a touchdown by West Virginia.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I didn't see it but after checking the score it looks like there was action from both sides. I saw a clip of the blocked extra point returned for a touchdown by West Virginia.


it went back and forth the whole game. that 2 point block turned out to be huge at the end. 

don't have amazon but that 12-7 snooze fest in the NFL was put to shame by the NCAA. lol.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 15, 2022)

M GO BLUE


----------



## xtsho (Oct 18, 2022)

The Ducks have moved into the top ten. So has UCLA. Big implications for the Pac 12 this Saturday with Oregon hosting UCLA. First year coach in Oregon and former coach Chip Kelly bringing the Bruins to Eugene. Should be a good game.

On a side note, I broke into the single malt scotch upon hearing the news of Alabama's loss to Tennessee.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 22, 2022)

They're going to be partying in Eugene Oregon tonight after the Ducks dispatched UCLA.

It was a damn good game. Even better since my team won.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 23, 2022)

Damn. Look at the top ten.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 29, 2022)

Bo Nix throws for three and runs for three touchdowns as Oregon goes to 7-1 after their win over CAL.









Instant Twitter reactions to Oregon's big victory over Cal


Oregon game story with Twitter reactions.




247sports.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586485757530714112


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

It was a great Saturday of college football. Oregon won and Tennessee, Alabama, and Clemson lost. Alabama is now a 2 loss team and Clemson lost to an unranked team. Both should drop out of the top ten moving Oregon up a couple spots in the rankings. Things are getting down to the wire. 

Oregon plays Washington and Utah at home and then goes to Oregon State for the civil war. If Oregon wins out they're in the playoffs.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm going to have to walk back my comment about Oregon making the playoffs if they win out. Oregon still needs some help with undefeated teams losing. I forgot that the CFP is the top teams and not the best teams from different conferences.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 6, 2022)

Oregon jumps to number 6 in the rankings.



The Ducks are not going away. We're here and we mean business. We'll see how the playoff works out. But leave no doubt, Oregon is a force. We have the makings of greatness. Let's see where the new coach leads the team in the next few years. I'm very optimistic.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 7, 2022)

Always the best uniforms!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 13, 2022)

Things didn't go the way I had hoped. As usual, there's always next year.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 13, 2022)

i watched the 4th of the wash v ore game. wow, quite a game!! 

tcu looked good against texas too. most of the other games were blowouts


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)

That was too close for comfort
Illinois showed up in Ann Arbor
By the skin of their teeth , Michigan is 11-0
Go BLUE


----------



## xtsho (Nov 20, 2022)

Oregon squeaked out a win against Utah.


----------



## ISK (Nov 20, 2022)

USC vs UCLA was an awesome game, entertaining to the very end. 

UCLA was up 14-0 in the first quarter but USC fought hard to win the game (48-45)

Quite the snow storm in the Boston College vs Notre Dame....rather boring game but the heavy snow in the 3rd quarter made it interesting. It was looking like they were going to get a dump of snow like Buffalo NY but it tapered off in the 4th.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

hammer down on the gas pedal MICHIGAN let’s lap em !!!!!

Edit: College Career win for the Michigan head coach . Job for life now .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 26, 2022)

Kinda cool our little town got a mention in the Iowa St/TCU game! There's prob only 2500 population, but the kicker for Iowa St played here and won State Championship in 2A last year.... signed with Iowa this year.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

Let’s go sc !!! Statement Game …. Run rule N.D be a contender !!!!

FIGHT ON !!!!


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 26, 2022)

Time for some Sooner football!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 26, 2022)

Same old song and dance. The Ducks always get overconfident and prance around like Prima Donnas in their fancy uniforms and lose the game. Up 34-10 in the third quarter only to lose 34-38 from 28 unanswered points. Some things never change.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes sir .. pretty shitty in the pacific north west .

the “fancy uniform “ crushed me w/the real pain .


----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 26, 2022)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Time for some Sooner football!


Lol,Girls softball runs that school rn ,facts .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 26, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol,Girls softball runs that school rn ,facts .


Damn!.. Texas kicks a field goal in OT.... 51-48 Texas.


----------



## medicaloutlaw (Nov 27, 2022)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol,Girls softball runs that school rn ,facts .


Your "facts" are wrong (SEC bar stool talk) First Ive ever heard anyone say this...ever...and Ive heard some whoppers from my SEC friends. Even with the great success of women softball in the past few seasons its hardly "running the school". Oklahoma is a Football school and football runs everything and pays for everything including womens softball. A top football program in the nation historically.


----------



## StareCase (Nov 29, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> ... Saturday was soothing  ...


Wolverines 45-23 over "*The *Ohio State" in Columbus? 

Oh yeah!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 1, 2022)

22 years is a long national championship drought to be running shit, just ask the players on the field ,on campus ,weight training locker room .. softball 6 rings in that time frame including back to back 21&22 … runner up in 12&19

Don’t take my word ask the players who’s show it is on campus .. Fuck they all dating each other ,hooking up and getting married off to each other. Ask the coaches next time your at a game of either team if you have access to them ,see what they say .

RINGS BAABEEE who has the hardware ,lol cowboy up(I see u lurking osu)

Edit: go tell coach she codependent on football Money,lol, miss me w/that dumb shit


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

*College Football Playoff will expand to 12 teams in 2024*









College Football Playoff will expand to 12 teams in 2024


The expansion was previously planned to start in 2026.




www.axios.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)

Somewhat disappointing season but I'm looking at the positive. Both Oregon teams are in a bowl game. 


*Saturday, Dec. 17*
*Las Vegas Bowl*
No. 14 Oregon State vs. Florida
2:30 p.m.
ESPN
_Allegiant Stadium in Las Vegas, Nevada_ 


*Wednesday, Dec. 28*
*Holiday Bowl*
No. 15 Oregon vs. North Carolina
8 p.m.
FOX
_Petco Park in San Diego_


----------



## doughper (Dec 13, 2022)

```
https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/35242848/mississippi-state-coach-mike-leach-dies-hospitalization
```



> Mississippi State football coach Mike Leach died Monday night after complications related to a heart condition, the school announced. He was 61.


----------



## doughper (Dec 13, 2022)

He was one of the trippiest coaches I ever heard of.


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 13, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Somewhat disappointing season but I'm looking at the positive. Both Oregon teams are in a bowl game.
> 
> 
> *Saturday, Dec. 17*
> ...


We hope


----------



## xtsho (Dec 13, 2022)

doughper said:


> He was one of the trippiest coaches I ever heard of.


----------



## ISK (Dec 17, 2022)

I tuned into the UTSA vs Troy "Cure Bowl" when Texas was up 12-0....I was thinking this was going to be a blow out but Troy came back and scored 18 points to win the game 18-12


----------



## xtsho (Dec 17, 2022)

A win for Oregon State. They gave the Gators a beating. 



The Ducks are up next in the Holiday Bowl. Hoping for another win 


Dec. 28Holiday
_San Diego_8 p.m. (Fox)*Oregon vs. North Carolina*


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2022)

Two for two in bowl games. Overall not a bad year for Oregon College Football. Both teams going 10-3 for the season, in the top 20, with a bowl win is nothing to scoff at. Bo Nix is returning next season as quarterback for Oregon so that's good news. Dan Lanning has also been impressive as a Head Coach. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## ISK (Dec 29, 2022)

The "Liberty Bowl" (Kansas vs Arkansas) sure was an exciting game.

Kansas scores 18 points in the 4th to tie the game, but lost out in the 3rd OT when they failed to score their 2 points.

I sure do like the NCAA OT rules, as it gives both teams an equal opportunity unlike NFL where winning the coin toss is a huge advantage.


----------



## ISK (Dec 29, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Two for two in bowl games. Overall not a bad year for Oregon College Football. Both teams going 10-3 for the season, in the top 20, with a bowl win is nothing to scoff at. Bo Nix is returning next season as quarterback for Oregon so that's good news. Dan Lanning has also been impressive as a Head Coach. Looking forward to next season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242849


It was quite the comeback in the 4th for Oregon, as it was looking like a runaway for NC


----------



## xtsho (Dec 29, 2022)

ISK said:


> It was quite the comeback in the 4th for Oregon, as it was looking like a runaway for NC


We pulled it out. That kicker sure got lucky. It was just an extra point so it should have been a given. But no, Oregon has to screw up somehow. This time we got lucky with the bounce off the goal post. It's always something. We're used to it. This time it didn't cost the game.  

Overall though I'm happy with the Ducks season. New coach and also a first time head coach. Controversial quarterback but also a guy that proved himself. Oregon has some good stuff going right now. They might not be CFP Champions but they're more than just another Nike brand. It's a solid football program with quality players and coaching.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)

What a great call Michigan @6:32 in 3rd !!!

Edit: @2:52 3rd @ Least you beat Ohio state

Edit Edit: That 3rdQ …Big fun !!!


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 31, 2022)

What a bowl season!! Kinda like Football heaven, and it ain't over yet!! WOW!!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 31, 2022)

THANK YOU !!!! THANK YOU !!!!

CHOKE … F Ohio state,just sayen !


----------



## doughper (Dec 31, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> What a bowl season!! Kinda like Football heaven, and it ain't over yet!! WOW!!


I couldn't believe TCU. And heck, OSU almost got GA. Wow. I expected blowouts by the top seeds.
Nice surprise. I'll take GA in the title game, but heh, TCU was pretty good lucky. That stupid TCU
coach, icing the 59-yd FG kick, which he missed, and tried again and made. Talk about a dumb time-out call. whew


----------



## ISK (Jan 1, 2023)

No matter who you were cheering for.... Ohio St vs Georgia and TCU vs Michigan were excellent games to watch.

Alabama vs Kansas State started out looking great as KS was up 10-0 but failed to keep up the momentum


----------



## doughper (Jan 1, 2023)

nobody beats the Tide, nobody.


----------



## ISK (Jan 3, 2023)

The Cotton Bowl was truly an amazing game.
Tulane was down 14 points at the half, down 15 points in the 4th, then came back to beat USC 46-45....which was a surprise as USC looked to be in control of the game right from the start.

Then the Rose bowl was also a decent game as Penn State beats Utah 35-21.

The Citrus was much less exciting, as LSU kicked the living crap out of Purdue 63-7


----------



## rkymtnman (Monday at 11:42 AM)

who do you like for tonite's nat'l championship?

i think i'm gonna take TCU +13.5 . i just hope it's a good game


----------



## SpaceGrease (Monday at 5:54 PM)

1st drive for the bulldogs was toooooo ez !

Tcu runs a real risk of total annihilation .


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Monday at 11:20 PM)

TCU/GA.... brutal. GA seemed like just a well oiled machine. But at 14/0 how can you not be.... worst game I've seen.


----------



## ISK (Tuesday at 6:59 AM)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> TCU/GA.... brutal. GA seemed like just a well oiled machine. But at 14/0 how can you not be.... worst game I've seen.


I forgot to watch the game, looks like I didn't miss much...... 65-7 blowout, how exciting, not.


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 8:10 AM)

ISK said:


> I forgot to watch the game, looks like I didn't miss much...... 65-7 blowout, how exciting, not.


it was over way before halftime. back to back for UGA.


----------



## doughper (Tuesday at 8:37 AM)

Playoffs were not indicative of what the title game would be.
TCU had a bad night for a good team, UG had a great night for a great team.


----------



## CCGNZ (Tuesday at 8:55 AM)

doughper said:


> Playoffs were not indicative of what the title game would be.
> TCU had a bad night for a good team, UG had a great night for a great team.


It's unfortunate that TCU got blown out,after very competitive semis in which Georgia looked beatable.Your analysis is on,any given night TCU could have showed better. The SEC is just a beast,just about every starting player is draft worthy compared to 2-3 guys on teams from other conferences and it shows come bowl time.


----------



## doughper (Tuesday at 9:06 AM)

TCU beat MI and MI beat OSU 45–23, in Ohio Stadium 'nuff said?


----------



## CCGNZ (Tuesday at 9:42 AM)

doughper said:


> TCU beat MI and MI beat OSU 45–23, in Ohio Stadium 'nuff said?


Facts are facts,here is another TCU lost to Kansas St. and Alabama blew out Kansas ST. So,A>B,B>C,so A>C?


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 9:47 AM)

T=20, C=3, U=21 so 44 total
U=21, G=7, A=1 so 29 total 

so TCU won if my addition is correct???


----------



## doughper (Tuesday at 10:26 AM)

No, cuz the total ≠ 44, ≠ 29. It's 45-23.
Use your numerological sorcery on that one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 10:31 AM)

doughper said:


> No, cuz the total ≠ 44, ≠ 29. It's 45-23.
> Use your numerological sorcery on that one.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Tuesday at 10:33 AM)

Men against boys ..


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 10:36 AM)

SpaceGrease said:


> Men against boys ..


by that logic, the wolverines and harbaugh are girls. which i don't disagree with. lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Tuesday at 10:38 AM)

Lol, not a Michigan fan “fight on “ but they beat Ohio State sooooo ,

edit: any time Ohio State looses is time for celebration!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 10:39 AM)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol, not a Michigan fan “fight on “ but they beat Ohio State sooooo ,


can't stand michigan, ohio st and notre dame.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Tuesday at 10:48 AM)

Welcome to the club .. dm for secret hand shake ,lol .

edit : however ,Arya parseghian,woody Hayes & bo shembechler …were gangsters .


----------



## rkymtnman (Tuesday at 11:01 AM)

SpaceGrease said:


> Welcome to the club .. dm for secret hand shake ,lol .
> 
> edit : however ,Arya parseghian,woody Hayes & bo shembechler …were gangsters .


i'm a clemson alum so woody hayes punching a clemson player in the gator bowl was not his finest moment. probably ended his career. lol.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Tuesday at 11:07 AM)

Depending on who you talk to that was the beginning of the pussification of America .


----------



## Herb & Suds (Tuesday at 11:12 AM)

SpaceGrease said:


> Depending on who you talk to that was the beginning of the pussification of America .


I try to avoid contact with those type of people


----------



## SpaceGrease (Tuesday at 11:14 AM)

As well you should

edit: not me I always play my best for those type coaches/leaders .


----------

